# Question about milk fever and possible mastitis in nursing cat



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

I just got back from spending lots of $$ and lots of time taking my cat into the emergency clinic because she got pretty sick pretty fast today.

For anybody who is a vet or has some experience I am curious about the recovery of this.

I was pretty sure she had milk fever as to how sudden the symptoms set in and her symptoms were what i read happens with milk fever. I also wondered about mastits because her hind nipples looked a little redder to me than normal.

So I took her in and I was speeding of course because the vet clinic is an hour away and I really was worried she was going to die on the way in. I had phoned the vet clinic before I left the house to tell them to expect me and to be aware of the situation.

I took her temp at home and it was 41.6 C. When we got there they took her to the back right away. I asked if they could check for milk fever and mastitis as the were the two that just stuck in my head. They ran some other tests and what came back positive was for low calcium and a really low 
WBC (it was 1.5) They tested other things and they were normal. She is being kept in overnight and the will be giving her IV fluids and IV antibiotics. They want to run a whole bunch of other tests on her even though the vet admited probably milk fever and it looked like mastitis. I told them I didn't want them to run some of those tests because I am not made of money and I am already looking at a vet bill in the 4 digit range. If she has low calcium and symptoms of milk fever and her one hind nipple is red and hot why wouldn't you treat for milk fever and mastitis. They gave her calcium and she was doing better but she is still fighting an infection.

I guess I am just frustrated.... I told them what I thought it was... The tests have proven it so why not just treat that instead of trying to find something else and $100s of dollars in tests just to come back with what I said it was. Why wouldn't they just test for that and say oh yeah it was positive we will treat for that. Sorry for venting and ranting.... I am worried about her.... I am worried that this treatment is worth 2 mortgage payments.... Stress, stress, stress....

Then they said they might have to do a masectomy.... Has anyone had experience with cats getting milk fever or mastitis?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, the short answer is that emergency clinics have to cover their nether regions. A lot of diseases have similar symptoms and if the emergency vets don't at least recommend testing for most things, they will sometimes miss a diagnosis. People don't seem to appreciate that for some reason. Just remember that no vet can force you to do anything you don't want to do. Oh we can recommend and sometimes even strongly try to convince you to do additional testing when we think it is necessary, but we can't *make* you agree to it. If you don't feel comfortable with a test or procedure, question the vet. Ask why it is necessary or what the results will tell you (of course do so politely, I would expect the vet to answer politely in return). Most vets will work with you to develop a treatment plan that is at least mostly satisfactory to all parties.

Sorry your kitty is so sick!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

My girls never did, but... how old are her kittens? How active is mama?


----------



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

Her kittens are 10 days old. I am just on hold with the Emergency vet clinic to check the status of my cat. They said they rechecked her calcium and it is good and they have her on the IV antibiotics and pain meds and she is resting comfortably. They will wait a bit before checking her white blood cell count.

I tried to bottle feed the kittens since I was told to bring them home. Bottle feeding didn't work out too well but they got some in with a syringe. It has been 20 years since I had to bottle feed a kitten and she was older than these little ones. Is there a trick to get them to drink from a bottle?

I understand that it isn't easy to diagnose a cat but I guess I was just frustrated because it was a very long and stressful wait at the vet clinic and there was a young dog there that needed to be put to sleep and I am worried about my cat because she is such a loving kitty and a big part of my life....

I appreciate what the vets are doing but I guess considering that this treatment is costing me 2 mortgage payments sometimes it is hard to swallow....


----------



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

Just thought I would update.

I brought her home that night and much to the surprise of the vet she pulled through just fine. On Monday I took her to my regular vet and then on that Tuesday morning she went in and had a mastectomy. It has been almost 2 weeks since then and she seems to be doing well. I have had her in with her kittens for the past few days. She is healing well and enjoys still being able to mother her kittens with the exception of nursing them.

We lost one of her kittens just over a week ago. I think it was due to aspiration pneumonia. The other 3 seem to be doing well and are in the playing and attack mode right now.


----------

